# 50 Cent gibt Hausverkauf nach 3 Jahren auf



## astrosfan (8 Juni 2009)

7. Juni 2009
*50 Cent gibt Hausverkauf nach 3 Jahren auf*


(hgm) Man kann ja nicht mit allem Erfolg haben: Rapper 50 Cent sieht jetzt ein, dass er nicht zum Makler geboren ist. Er gibt den Verkauf seines Hauses auf und behält es jetzt einfach. Seit drei Jahren versuchte er es loszuwerden. 50 Cent hatte die Villa 2003 von Mike Tysons Ex-Frau für rund 5 Millionen Dollar gekauft - die wollte ursprünglich 25 Millionen dafür. Mister „in da club“ steckte noch mal etwa 6 Millionen für Extras wie zum Beispiel einen eigenen Dancefloor, einen Hubschrauberlandeplatz, Stripper-Tanzstangen und einen Whirlpool rein und wollte das Prachtstück dann für 18,5 Millionen Dollar losschlagen – doch niemand wollte es kaufen. Makler sagen, 50 Cents Preis sei völlig überhöht, die Villa in Connecticut sei niemals so viel wert. Letztes Jahr ging der Rapper dann auch auf 14,5 Millionen runter – ohne Erfolg. Nun muss der Künstler, dessen bescheidener Name so gar nicht zu den Millionenbeträgen passen will, mit denen er jongliert, die Luxushütte womöglich für immer sein Eigen nennen. Hartes Schicksal …







Diese Villa muss 50 Cent zwangsweise behalten - keiner will das Luxushaus in Connecticut kaufen.

_Quelle:
viply_


----------



## Buterfly (8 Juni 2009)

Tja der Immobilienmarkt in Amerika ist eben gerade nicht sehr gut, aber ich denke nicht, dass er es aus Geldmangel verkaufen wollte 
Aber wenn er es abgeben will, kann er's gerne mir Überlassen.


----------



## JayP (15 Juni 2009)

Nee aus Geldmangel muss der halbe Euro das Anwesen bestimmt nicht verkaufen,

aber wenn er sonst keine Hobbies hat außer Immobilien kaufen und zu überhöhten 

Preisen wiederverkaufen wollen, soll er doch einfach mal selber an 

der Stripper-Stange in seinem "Haus" trainieren:3djumping:!

Vielleicht kann der "harte" Gangsta Rapper und locker 500 Schusswunden tragende Rapper da ja eine neue Karriere starten.

PS.: YO:3ddancing:


----------



## Jeaniholic (5 Sep. 2009)

Mal ganz ehrlich: Das ist doch nur eine zu groß geratene Baracke in Holzständerbauweise. Das ist doch gar kein richtiges Haus! Wenn man genau hinguckt, kann man überall das Rastermaß der Bauelemente erkennen. Achtet mal auf eckige Erker usw.

Diese Hütte ist einfach hässlich. hässlich. hässlich.

Schon die 5 Millionen im Einkauf waren viiiiiel zu teuer. Maximal Grundstückspreis - Abrisskosten + Brennwert der Holzreste wäre ein fairer Preis für das Teil.


----------



## Tyler Durden (27 Sep. 2009)

Buterfly schrieb:


> Tja der Immobilienmarkt in Amerika ist eben gerade nicht sehr gut, aber ich denke nicht, dass er es aus Geldmangel verkaufen wollte
> Aber wenn er es abgeben will, kann er's gerne mir Überlassen.



Was glaubst du was da für Unterhaltskosten auf dich zu kommen...


----------

